# Logo Erstellung



## corona (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo kreative Köpfe )

ich muss ein Logo für eine Website erstellen. Ist nicht das erste Mal. Aber das Logo soll diesmal verdammt obers GEIL werden. Ihr versteht was ich meine.

Wie geht ihr denn immer bei der Erstellung eines Logos vor?

Ich hab jetzt mal Brainstorming gemacht, aber weiter weiß ich nicht. 

Wer kann helfen? Tips geben?

thanx


----------



## _root (27. Juli 2005)

Vielleicht solltest du auch mal sagen für was das Logo sein soll, damit man sich nen Bild machen kann.

MfG aCid


----------



## Duddle (27. Juli 2005)

corona hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab jetzt mal Brainstorming gemacht, aber weiter weiß ich nicht.



Na dann setz deine Scribbles jetzt im Programm deiner Wahl um (bevorzugt ein vektororientiertes), wähl die besten aus und erstell dein Ranking…


Duddle


----------



## corona (27. Juli 2005)

noch mehr Ideen?

Das war ja meine Frage: wie setze ich jetzt am besten meine Gedanken vom Brainstorming, wo nicht unbedingt der Burner dabei war, in die Realität um?

Beim Logo handelt es sich um ein Logo für einen Veranstalter, der Partys in verschiedenen Clubs macht. Sollte aber auch nicht sooo wichtig sein, weil die Frage eher allgemein galt. Wenn aber jemand trotzdem ein coole Idee dazu hat, dann bitte rein schreiben.

Danke für die Tipps


----------



## Duddle (27. Juli 2005)

Ich verstehe den Inhalt der Frage wohl nicht ganz, sodass ich einfach mal auf gut Glück in den Raum schmeisse:

Bevorzugtes Grafikprogramm starten (wie bereits erwähnt am besten vektororientiert)
Geeignete Werkzeuge nutzen um den Logoentwurf vom Papier nachzubauen (falls es daran scheitert, nimm dir Tutorials vor bis du das Programm beherrschst)
Speichern

Die gespeicherte Datei schickst du dann als Vorschaubild zu deinem Kunden und der wird es dann sicher beurteilen…

Oder geht es bei deiner Frage etwa um grundsätzliche Fragen? Auflösung, Größe, Farbräume, wie ein Logo aufgebaut sein sollte, etc.?   


Duddle


----------



## corona (28. Juli 2005)

@duddle: du hast meine frage nicht verstanden. also noch mal:   

mir geht es darum wie ich gute Ideen für ein Logo bekome. Mir ist natürlich klar, dass wenn ich eine Idee habe, ich sie in ein Grafikprogramm umsetzen muss, danach dem Kunden zeige. Mir geht es einfach NUR um die Idee. Wie komme ich auf die Idee?

Also wie komme ich also auf die Idee für eine Marke wie z.B. McDonalds so ein gelbes M als Logo zu erstellen? Was gibt es da für Kreativitätstechniken? Außer Brainstorming vielleicht noch was? Das Forum heißt doch Creativ Lounge, oder?   

Vielen Dank noch mal. Hoffe dass die Frage jetzt verstanden wurde...
Greetz: Corona


----------



## thecamillo (28. Juli 2005)

Naja, im Grunde ist die Logogestaltung wie alles andere in der Mediengestaltung, ein mit Richtlinien verbundenes Handwerk! Kreative Einflüsse wie die Idee können nicht erlernt werden, jedoch lassen sich Grundgegebenheiten, die alle Logos erfüllen müssen mit folgenden von mir zusammengetragenen Richtlinien realisieren:

*• Produktnähe*, 
d.h. Übereinstimmung von Logo und Produkt
Ist das Logo verständlich, hat es die richtige Anmutung, ist es stilistisch
am Produkt orientiert, die Fragen muß man sich bei jedem
Entwurf stellen. Denn ein Logo für einen Goldschmied, der feinen
Schmuck mit Handarbeit herstellt oder für einen Uhrmacher, wäre
mit großen, unförmigen und plumpen Formen verfehlt. Umgekehrt
ein Umzugsunternehmen wo angepackt wird mit hauchdünnen
Haarlinien zu gestalten wäre ebenso unpassend.
Man sollte keine falschen Erwartungen durch das Logo schaffen.
Ein Logo für ein Familien unternehmen mit zwei Mitarbeiter, im
Stile eines internationalen Konzerns mit Weltkugel oder ähnlichem
darzustellen, wäre ein solcher fall.
Das Wichigste ist jedoch, daß es zu keinen falsch Assoziationen
kommen darf. So können zwei mit einanderverbunden Kreisen, die
das Logo einer Spedition darstellen sollen, sehr schnell vom
Betrachter als Brillengläser gedeutet werden, die für einen Optiker
stehen.

*• Originalität bzw. Differenzierung  von anderen Logos*
Für die Wiedererkennbarkeit und für den Faktor der Aufmerksamkeit
ist eine deutliche Unterscheidung des Logos zu bereits vorhanden
wichtig. Durch eine originelle Gestaltung oder Gestaltungsidee
muß man die Besonderheit des eigenen Logos herausstellen. Denn
eine Verwechselbarkeit von Logos unter Umständen noch von konkurrierenden
Firmen wäre fatal.

*• Formqualität*
Zunächst einmal, was selbstverständlich sein sollte, muß ein Logo
auch technisch sauber realisiert sein. Ein klares und durchdachtes
Konzept muß erkennbar sein. Überflüssige, nichtsaussagende
Details wirken meist überladen. gerade bei Logos gilt der altbekannte
Spruch „Less is More“.

*• Aktualität*
Auch die Frage, ob ein Logo zeitlos erscheinen soll oder eher an
einem aktuellen Trend orientiert ist spielt eine Rolle bei der
Auswahl der Gestaltungsmittel und ihrer Anmutung.

*• Die Auswahl von Farben, Formen und Schrift,* die in einem Logo
Verwendung finden sollen, müssen nach solchen Gesichtspunkten
entschieden werden.

• Eine zentrale Bedeutung bei Logos die *verwendeten Formen .* Die
Verbindungen von Grundformen wie Kreis, Quadrat und Dreieck
schaffen die stärksten Kontraste.

• Auch Formen durch Vereinfachung von Zeichen, Gegenständen, die
mit dem Produkt in Verbindung gebracht werden können, dienen
der *Formfindung * bei der Logogestaltung.

• Beachtet werden muß, daß *die Wiedererkennbarkeit* des Logos
nicht zu sehr von Farben abhängt, da ein Logo auch in einer
Schwarz/Weiß-Anzeige in einer Zeitung noch wirken und erkannt
werden muß.

• Auch die *Erkennbarkeit und Reproduzierbarkeit * in verschiedenen
Formaten (von der Visitenkarte bis zum Large Format Printing-
Plakat), Bedruckstoffen (Naturpapier, Büttenpapier, Folien,
Bilderdruckpapier, Metall- oder Keramikgegenstände) bzw. mit verschiedenen
Druckverfahren bzw. Ausgabemedien und ihre technischen
Einschränkungen (Digitaldruck, Offsetdruck, Laserdrucker,
Siebdruck, Fax, Kopierer) sollten bedacht werden.

• Logos liegen in der Regel als Vektorgrafiken vor, was eine *verlustfreie
Skalierung* für die verschiedenen Einsatzgebiete ermöglicht.

• Hier noch einige Gestaltungskriterien, die bei Logogestaltung
Verwendung finden können.

Rhythmus • Harmonie und Spannung • Kontraste durch Mikro-und Makroformen • Hell–Dunkel • konstruiert–natürlich • farbig–schwarzweiß • dünn–dick • groß–klein • Ordnung–Chaos • Farbkontraste wie warm–kalt, komplementär etc.

Mfg thecamillo


----------



## Ellie (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo corona,

wie thecamillo schon sehr gut beschrieben hat, kannst du systematisch und logisch daran gehen oder Du bist von Natur aus ein einfallsreicher Mensch und das flutscht von alleine.

Das wäre, als ob Du Phantasie lernen möchtest, das geht auch nicht einfach so.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## thecamillo (28. Juli 2005)

Hier kannst Du dir mal Entwürfe einer Firma ansehen und Dir somit vielleicht etwas Inspiration verleihen http://www.getonmessage.com Geh dort unter PORTFOLIO und schau dir die einzelnen Galerien mal genau an! Das sind sehr gute Entwürfe!

lg thecamillo


----------



## Duddle (28. Juli 2005)

corona hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mir geht es darum wie ich gute Ideen für ein Logo bekome



Dann sag das doch 

Ich dachte du wärest beim Schritt NACH der Ideenfindung, da du das Brainstorming schon abgeschlossen hast. Ein äusserst informativer Thread zum Thema „Kreatitivität lernen" ist dieser hier. *edit* (Das dieser zufällig von Camillo ist, kann ich auch nicht beeinflussen -_- Der reine Informationsgehalt daraus ist wichtig) */edit*

Ansonsten das übliche: Beobachte deine Natur, schau dir fertige Logos an (es gibt bei uns sogar Bücher, die ausschließlich Logos enthalten (kosten aber 45€)), probier dich aus.


Duddle


----------



## thecamillo (28. Juli 2005)

SORRY @Duddle! Nerven sind mit mir durchgegangen!


----------



## thecamillo (28. Juli 2005)

Anschließend gleich nochmal!


----------



## corona (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
danke erst mal für die Antworten. Bin schon etwas näher am Ziel gekommen. Hab schon ein paar Logos entworfen.

Vielleicht kann mir noch jemand ein paar Tipps geben zu folgendes:

Das logo sollte aktuell, cool, trendy, nicht unbedingt den begriff darstellen, und schlicht und einfach sein. Das sind die Vorgaben des Kunden. Das Logo sollte hauptsächlich fürs Web dienen. Als Beispiel wurden die Logos von Google und Ebay genannt.

Hat jemand eine gute Idee dazu? Oder eine (free) Schriftart die diese Eigenschaften gut darstellt?

Danke noch mal. Hier auch eine gute Seite für "Inspiration"  
http://www.logomarket.com

Greetz


----------



## thecamillo (28. Juli 2005)

keine Sorge hier klaut dir keiner den Auftrag, aber wir müssten schon präzisere Angaben über das umworbene Produkt haben!


----------



## corona (28. Juli 2005)

angst dass mir jemand den auftrag klaut glaub ich nicht... ich hab ja schon oben erwähnt um was es geht: ein logo für einen veranstalter der selber partys in verschiedenen clubs macht. außerdem stellt er auf seiner seite auch verschiedene andere partys vor. das sollte doch reichen. wie das ganze heißt ist ja egal, oder?

und wie schon erwähnt: der begriff sollte nicht unbedingt bildlich dargestellt werden. also ein icon von einem tanzenden mädel wäre nicht unbedingt sehr einfallsreich.

also warte auf ideen


----------



## Ellie (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo thecamillo,

ruhig Blut, ich sehe in der Verlinkung deines Beitrages weder einen Angriff noch eine Bloßstellung.

Das ist wohl eine Berufskrankheit von Mediengestaltern, daß sie so empfindlich reagieren.

Auf dem Schlauch stehen und mal nicht weiter wissen: Das passiert mir, das passiert dir und auch den ganz großen Designergurus... denen ganz besonders, da braucht es einen schiefen Blick und die kollabieren seelisch.

Und sich dem Streß auszusetzen, darüber steht Mann doch, oder? Alleine dein vorhergehender und sehr kompetenter Thread widerspricht doch jedem Gedanken von "der ist dumm". Würde man mich darauf hinweisen, was ich früher für einen Mist gestaltet habe, herrje, da lache ich und sag: Tja, jeder hat mal klein angefangen!

Schont die Nerven und das Herz.

@corona

Du könntest dich einem aktuellen Trend anschliessen, dazu brauchst Du nur einen Abend die Werbung im Fernsehen anschauen, da sieht man die aktuellen Gestaltungsmittel sehr gut.

Falls es was von ebay oder google sein soll, dann mach das in Vektor und entwerfe den Schriftzug selbst. Eine Idee ohne den Namen zu kennen ist unmöglich. Und Schriftmuster findest Du unter http://www.linotype.de reichlich, wenn es nur der Ideenfindung dienen soll.

LG,
Ellie


----------

